# IE6 Beta online!!



## Esposito (31. Januar 2001)

hi all,

ich habe einen funktionierenden download link für die neue Internet Explorer 6 Beta gefunden. hier ist er 

http://www.clubic.com/t/down.asp?typeA=1&type=0&id=1412

irgendso ein micro$oft beta-tester hat scheinbar uns was gutes tun wollen und das ding unerlaubterweise ins netz gestellt  aber vorsicht: es lässt sich nur unter Win2k installieren.

have fun & bye, Esposito


----------



## flashlightz (10. Februar 2001)

*Manche sind eben nett*

Find's echt scheisse, das Microsoft den IE vielleicht nicht kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Aber manche netten Leute erledigen das ja für uns 

Für mich ist er dann allerdings nutzlos, denn ich hab win98

Greetz, Flashlightz


----------



## Dizzybaer (15. Februar 2001)

wieso, soll der ie 6 was kosten????????


----------

